# Bird Repelling Corn Seed Treatment.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/bird-repelling-corn-seed-treatment-available/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

So it gives em the runs so bad they figure it isn't worth it?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hillside hay said:


> So it gives em the runs so bad they figure it isn't worth it?


Or gas....

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Vol said:


> Or gas....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Both great deterrents in my food choices! Haha


----------

